# Auto Logging Off



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

How can I stop the Forum from automatically logging me off after a certain time?

It goes like this: I type out a missive, maybe stopping for a bit of work or a phone call, or maybe it's a longish post (as if :wink: ). When I go to hit submit or preview buttons, it takes me to the log on window. When I have logged on my missive has gone. :x I have tried all manner of page back and forwards buttons but the end reult is the same - typing lost.

It's been since the Forum improved. Most times I remember to highlight and copy to clipboard my message, but not always. It is irritating.

Any ideas? Aprt from RTFM :wink:

Ta


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Next time you log in, tick the box after:
"Log me on automatically each visit: "


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

KevinST said:


> Next time you log in, tick the box after:
> "Log me on automatically each visit: "


Will do. Thanks Kevin.


----------

